# England's Hooligan Army- Cass Pennant & Andy Nicholls- Soccer- Free 10/11 Oct



## Endeavour_Press (Jul 19, 2012)

'England's Hooligan Army' combines the authors insightful research with first-person recollections which reveals what it was like being a member of the hooligan army, which for decades shamed the nation and very nearly bought English football to its knees in their quest to remain number one in the world's unofficial hooligan league.

Brutal, uncompromising, sometimes shocking, often very funny, it is the one book no England fan will want to miss.

'An enjoyable read, and often funny.' --The Daily Telegraph

'It presents a remarkable insight into the culture of violence and confrontation that still prevails among some football fans when they travel abroad.' --The Daily Sport

'The authors manage to make sense of a culture that was born out of the drudgery of Thatcher's Britain.' --The Guardian

Cass Pennant is the leading voice on the subject of terrace culture for film, TV, radio and print. He has written seven best-sellers and has been namechecked in many others. His first book was his autobiography, Cass. This was followed by the hugely successful Congratulations, You Have Just Met the ICF; Want Some Aggro?; Rolling with the 6.57 Crew; Terrace Legends; Top Boys; and Good Afternoon Gentlemen, the Name's Bill Gardner. Cass's life story is now a major film.

Andy Nicholls is an Evertonian who more than knows the score - when he wrote the best-selling book Scally, it was from his confessions as a former category-C football hooligan. In a short time he has become the most prominent writer of his genre and his expert knowledge has often been sought by many documentary filmmakers. Andy wrote the Everton entry in the bestselling Terrace Legends, and followed this by co-authoring Hooligans: The A-Z of Britain's Football Hooligan Gangs.










Download now: http://www.amazon.com/ENGLANDS-HOOLIGAN-ARMY-ebook/dp/B0099L5844/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349858376&sr=1-1&keywords=england%27s+hooligan+army


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

